# Ze King and I: John Lennon Meets Elvis



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

_John Describes The Beatles' Meeting with Elvis...In His Own Words__by John Lennon_
August 27, 1965, was an historic day in the annals of celebrity--the Beatles met Elvis Presley at his home in Bel Air, California. The following is John Lennon's description of the evening.

There was only one person in the United States that we really wanted to meet--not that I'm sure he wanted to meet us--and that was Elvis. It is difficult to describe how we felt about him. We just idolized the guy so much.

When we first came to Hollywood all these people like Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra wanted to come over and see us. But we didn't want to meet them particularly because we felt they didn't really like us or our music. It was a real thrill to get to meet Elvis, though--especially to play with him. And because we were both Peter Sellers fans, I remember saying to him, "Zis is ze way it should be. Ze small homey gathering wiz a few friends and a leetle music!"

We'd tried to meet Elvis during our first tour of the States in 1964, but couldn't make it because of his commitments and ours. But when we came in the summer of 1965, we found we'd be in Hollywood at the same time Elvis was filming there. And that's how we met Elvis on the night of Friday, August 27, 1965.

It still took three days of planning to set up the get together in Elvis's house--which we hoped would be a secret. But the fans and the press still got wind of it and were there in their hundreds trying to get in, and although we were used to crowds, the thought of Elvis and The Beatles being together at one time just blew the minds of some of the people.

Anyhow, Elvis was inside waiting to greet us. He looked great in black slacks, a red shirt and close fitting black jerkin. He said hello in his quietly spoken way and led us into this huge circular room. We were joined by some of his staff, as well as Colonel Parker and Brian Epstein.

I know Paul, George, and Ringo were feeling as nervous as I was. This was the guy we had all idolized for years--from way back when we were just starting out in Liverpool. He was a legend in his own lifetime, and it's never easy meeting a legend in his own lifetime. However, Elvis tried to make us feel at home.


----------

